
Shitty iOS 8 Widgets - AshFurrow
http://shittyios8widgets.tumblr.com
======
georgemcbay
I'm actually surprised LinkedIn's widget doesn't say "X people viewed your
profile in the past Y days" while constantly modifying Y so X can change
without actually changing... since that's one of the many shitty attention
whore things they do with email alerts.

~~~
furyofantares
Wouldn't X change daily if Y is static?

~~~
georgemcbay
If people are clicking your profile at least daily, yes. If you're not
particularly "engaged" on Linkedin (I have an account but virtually never use
it or update it) then not so much. It is the unengaged ones LinkedIn is
targetting with this (because the engaged ones don't need to be tricked into
going to the site).

As guptaneil said you don't want X to be 0. Also, by playing with Y even when
X wouldn't be 0 you can trick people into thinking there is activity that
doesn't exist:

Spam Email Day1: "3 people clicked your profile in the past 5 days!"

Spam Email Day2: "10 people clicked your profile in the past 15 days!"

Meanwhile there's been no change, 10 people have clicked your profile in the
past 15 days and 3 people have clicked in the past 6 days, but the 10 number
looks bigger thus maybe you'll click to see why the sudden uptick.

------
webwielder
I've never seen an Android widget that I felt justified its existence, and I'm
thinking the same will be true for iOS.

~~~
JamesSwift
ESPN Scorecenter, weather, BBC News, and the music player are four I can think
of from my own experience.

------
coreymgilmore
Am I the only one who doesn't really consider iOS's widgets to be actual
widgets? At least on Android I can "do" something with the widget. Example:
GMail or email widget....I can read through my inbox; calendar...I can see my
next events. The iOS widgets just create a shortcut for me to need to open the
full app.

~~~
jarjoura
The extensions _could_ be written to be full featured. It's really the fault
of the individual products not doing anything interesting with it.

~~~
reticulated
Exactly. A much better example would be to look at what James Thompson is
doing with PCalc; the notification widget is a companion calculator to the
main app.
[http://www.pcalc.com/iphone/index.html](http://www.pcalc.com/iphone/index.html)

------
cdransf
Dropbox's widget is also fairly unnecessary — it just gives you a list of
recently modified files.

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
I can see how that may be useful, if I'm using shared folders.

~~~
cdransf
Fair enough, but it seems limited even then given the visual space allotted to
widgets (though I suppose that hardly Dropbox's fault).

------
shawkinaw
To be fair to Duolingo, if you enable daily goals then your remaining points
for the day are shown. Not spectacularly useful perhaps, but not comically
useless either.

------
aosmith
Excuse me for being rude but what makes these worse than the iOS 7
notifications? If you actually take 2 factor seriously the notification screen
is worthless.

~~~
mortenjorck
They aren't notifications. They're persistent panels in the "today" view, and
none of them offer much justification for taking up that space.

~~~
dmishe
Well since they're not enabled by default I don't think there is anything to
worry really

------
drewcon
Evernote's is actually pretty good. A simple accelerator for adding things to
Evernote.

------
hutattedonmyarm
The TwoDots one is pretty useless too. Displays only which level you're
currently on

------
oybektoirov
So it's no different than Android?! I was about to buy iPhone 6 :(

